# Suche einen ähnlichen Automatismus also Aktion oder Droplet



## Grafixboy (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter

Wie schon im Titel zu lesen suche ich eine PS-Aktion oder Droplet welches aus 'testbild_fx.jpg' das 'testbild_fx_redglow.jpg' macht.

Also aus dem Farbbild nur die Rottöne zu seperieren und diese als einzige Farbe beizubehalten. Die Lichter schein vergrößert (eventuell über die Tonwertkorrektur der einzelnen Kanäle) und der Gaußsche Weichzeichner über dem ganzen Bild mit irgendeinem Modus der die ebenen mit einander verrechnet.

Kennt jemand den Effekt meines wissens red.glow .
Weiß einer in welcher Filtersammlung ein ähnlicher Filter wie dieser enthalten ist ?
Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand ne PS-Aktion welches ein ähnliches Ergebnis bewerkstelligt.
Bin für jeden jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Grafixboy

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Leider noch nicht den richtigen Tipp bekommen deswegen einfach mal selbst versucht eine Lösung zu finden vorerst noch ohne Blur. Habe den Farbton mittels "Hue and Seturation" separiert und Brightness erhöht. Jetzt muss ich noch irgendwie die Magentatöne rot bekommen (testbild_fx_red_mytry.jpg).
Wenn die Aktion fertig ist kann ich sie ja hier hochladen für interessierte.

Mfg Grafixboy

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Komme leider bei den beiden gelb eingerahmten Bereichen nicht zu gewünschten Ergebniss hat jemand ein Tip ohne Manuelles Eingreifen zu Diesem Ergebniss zu gelangen ?

Danke im Vorraus Grafixboy


----------



## Grafixboy (13. Juni 2012)

Ich fasse es nocheinmal zusammen in Gefahr gehend hier die Bordregeln zu verletzen.
Ich möchte alle Bereiche welche noch eine Farbigkeit besitzen rot einfärben.

Wo sind die Photoshop-Experten wenn man Sie braucht? 
(Wahrscheinlich alle arbeiten haben ja nicht alle Spätschicht wie ich :-/ )

Mein zukünftiger Dank sei Euch Gewiss.

Grafixboy


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
nun mal nicht so ungeduldig .
Schau dir mal die „Selektive Farbkorrektur“ an.
http://www.teialehrbuch.de/Kostenlose-Kurse/Adobe-Photoshop/8595-Selektive-Farbkorrektur.html
Du kannst auch über „Farbton und Sättigung“ die Einstellungen auf Farben mittels des Dropdown begrenzen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Grafixboy (14. Juni 2012)

Danke dir habe es über Farbton / Sättigung gemacht. 
Obwohl ich es schon getestet hatte war ich wohl dazumal zu ungeduldig ich habe es diesmal mit mehr Geduld probiert.
Indem ich ich bei den Gelbtönen und Magentatönen die Sättigung erhöht habe und beide Töne auf ein Rot eingestellt habe.
Zudem bei Gelb ein wenig aufgehellt und bei den Magenta die abgedunkelt habe.

Ok der Rest ist nur noch Feinschliff mit der Helligkeit, dem richtigen Weichzeichner und der exakten einstellung der Farbtonkorrektur.

Danke der Hilfe wenn ich mal Zeit habe mache ich den Feinschliff und lade die Aktion, für alle die es interessiert, hier hoch.

Wenn ich hier schonmal einen Experten habe dann weißt du vielleicht auch wie mann den Aftereffect Leuchten-Filter in Photoshop nachbilden kann.

Mal sehen vielleicht habe ich Glück und du kannst es mir beantworten.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Juni 2012)

Hi,
ich weiß zwar welchen Effekt du meinst. Aber hättest du ein Bild als Beispiel?

Grüße


----------



## Grafixboy (3. Juli 2012)

Hi . . . 

Sorry das ich erst jetzt antworte aber hatte ein wenig zu tun und vorzurichten.

Hier habe ich mal ein Video.
Leuchtradius mit kombination aus Leuchtintensität.
Video


MfG Grafixboy


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. Juli 2012)

Hi,
der Effekt heißt im deutschen Leuchten. Kannst ja in AFX im „Effekte und Vorgaben“-Fenster das direkt in die Suche eingeben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Zinken (4. Juli 2012)

Wenn Du mal nach "Photoshop Glow" suchst, kommen massenweise Tutorials.
Vielleicht ist ja hier was dabei: http://psdlearning.com/2008/08/25-brilliant-glow-effects/
oder hier: http://naldzgraphics.net/tutorials/...glow-and-light-effect-tutorials-in-photoshop/
Das sollte doch schonmal eine ganz gute Auswahl sein...


----------



## Grafixboy (4. Juli 2012)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> der Effekt heißt im deutschen Leuchten. Kannst ja in AFX im „Effekte und Vorgaben“-Fenster das direkt in die Suche eingeben.
> 
> Viele Grüße



@Jan-Frederik Stieler schaue dir mal Beitrag #4 den vorletzten Satz an das war genau die Info welche ich dir gab.  Also die Info aus der Frage als Antwort 

Weiß ich doch . 
Vielen Dank auch wenn mir das jetzt nicht direkt geholfen hat so hat es mich doch, mittels Zufall, in die Richtige Richtung geleitet.

Ok ich weiß schon das Leuchten auf englisch glow heißt. Nur hatte ich den Effect immer nur in verbindung mit den Layerstyles gebracht (Inner Glow und Quterglow). Und ganz vergessen mal wieder in die gute alte Filtergalerie zu schauen, weil selten verwendet.
bin da bei FG>Distort/Verzerrungsfilter>"Diffuse Glow"/"Weiches Licht?"(habe engl. Version) fündig geworden. Leider trifft der nicht ganz meine Erwartungen/Anspruch. 
Aber ich hatte da ja noch ein Plugin/Addon von Richard R0senmann welches mich damit zu meinem Ziel führte.

Danke für eure Hilfe.

MfG Grafixboy
[Schließe Thema binnen einer Woche]


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. Juli 2012)

Hi,
Sorry, da habe ich wohl Frage und Antwort umgedreht. Asche auf mein Haupt.
Ist das Plugin von Richard Rosenmann zufällig Lumire?

Viele Grüße


----------

